# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  آموزش کار با Fast Report

## b_mohammadpoor

من میخواهم کار کردن با Fast Report  یاد بگیرم لطفا مرا راهنمایی کنید  :roll: 


از تمامی شما متشکرم

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

موضوع مقاله بعدی ما در *کارگاه دلفی* معرفی و آموزش استفاده از FastReports است.
الان دارم سری جدید مقاله های DBISAM رو تایپ میکنم.

----------


## b_mohammadpoor

خیلی ممنونم  :lol:

----------


## b_mohammadpoor

اگر کسی PDF یا راهنمای استفاده از Fast Report  را داره لطفا آدرس اونو به من بده

----------


## ramin_rp

لینک دانلود قست ریپورت؟  :?:

----------


## b_mohammadpoor

:?:  :?:

----------


## ramin_rp

لینک دانلود کامپوننت فست ریپورت چیه؟ :?: 
 :oops: 
 :mrgreen:

----------


## b_mohammadpoor

من قبلا اونو دانلود کردم ولی الان لینک اونو یادم نیست  اگر پیدا کردم حتما به شما میگم  :|

----------


## saeed_d

سلام
ببین لینک زیر به دردت می خوره
توی اون لینکهائی برای دانلود راهنمای FastReport در فرمتهای مختلف و به چند زبان وجود دارد 8) 
http://www.fast-report.com/en/download.php

----------


## parhizkar2000

کجا آموزش مقدماتی Fast Report  رو مستونم پیدا کنم ؟

----------


## babak869

اینم لینک مقاله آموزشی
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...D4+fast+report
موفق باشید

----------


## babak869

اینم لینک مقاله آموزشی
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...D4+fast+report
موفق باشید

----------


## MNosouhi

> الان دارم سری جدید مقاله های DBISAM رو تایپ میکنم.


 :تشویق:  
خیلی وقته منتظرشم ، خیلی ممنون استاد کرامتی.

----------

